# Searching Amazon for Free Kindle Books



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

I know, I shouldn't be complaining about how to find free books on Amazon, since they are, after all, FREE.  But I think there must be a better way than I am using. When I go to the Kindle Store and search for "free books", there are more than 46,000 (Amazon says).  I look through what is on the first page, then the second, and so on.  If I must log off and come back later and wish to search again, I must start at exactly the same place I started the first time. I can not advance more than a couple of pages. Do you see what I mean? If I looked through, say, 43 pages the first time, I'd like to start at page 44, but instead I must click on page 1, page 2, page 3,.....until I get to page 44.  Am I missing something? Is there a better way?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Go up to the top of the page, in the location bar of the browser, and change "page=1" to "page=44".  Of course, the search results on a different day will be different, as new books are added all the time.

Have you tried sorting from price low to high?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have so many books that I don't remember the last time I went to Amazon in search of more. Here are a few blogs and web pages that post new Amazon freebies and special deals. If you are on Facebook you can just "like" their pages and book links will post to your page daily.

Kindle on the Cheap https://kindleonthecheap.wordpress.com/
Ereader News Today http://ereadernewstoday.com/category/free-kindle-books/
Pixel of Ink www.pixelofink.com
Kindle Nation Daily http://www.kindlenationdaily.com/


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

Susan, yes, that is exactly the information I was looking for! Thank you. Yes, I understand that the pages will sort differently on another day. And I did try sorting from price low to high. Your first comment was precisely what I needed. Thank you again.

Sebat, I don't do Facebook, but thank you for those links. Being a noobie at this Kindle thing, I hadn't seen those before.

Yeah, I probably already have more books on Anabelle than I will read in a year, but right now I'm in the "hoarding" stage, LOL.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

omadonna said:


> Yeah, I probably already have more books on Anabelle than I will read in a year, but right now I'm in the "hoarding" stage, LOL.


  I think we all do the hoarding thing in the beginning but once you get around 1000 extra ebook sitting around you'll slow down like the rest of us. Unless your looking for classics, those link will give you the "cream of the crop".


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hoarding - LOL.  A friend got a Fire for Christmas & she does read more than many of my other local friends.  She was showing off her Fire to me last night.  Four books on her bookshelf, 3 she's read & one in progress.

Me?  I've had to put myself on a buying moratorium for awhile because I have so many new, unread books on my older Kindle!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

omadonna said:


> Sebat, I don't do Facebook, but thank you for those links. Being a noobie at this Kindle thing, I hadn't seen those before.


Those links have nothing to do with Facebook, they're blogs and websites.

I like to use: www.ereaderiq.com - they list all freebies as they are made free and you can sort by genre and jump back pages more easily. You can also have them email you every time there is a new freebie too. But they also have an advanced search where you can search Amazon by setting a price range and excluding public domain books or set other criteria.

This link here should be all Kindle freebies excluding public domain so while there's still a lot (over 4,000) it's not quite as much as the 46,000+ you were dealing with before: http://www.amazon.com/s/?rh=n:154606011,p_36:0-0,p_15=-domain&hidden-keywords=-domain%20-breakthrough%20English&hidden-keywords=-domain%20-breakthrough%20English&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2&redirect=true

If you want to jump back more pages, click to the second page and then you should see in the url where it says "page=2" and then you can change that to whatever page you want to jump to. For some reason the first page doesn't include page=1 in the url.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

For those of us this side of the pond, I'll just put a mention in here for Kinworm http://www.kinworm.com/, the only blog I've come across that lists free books not just on Amazon US but on Amazon UK as well!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Morf said:


> For those of us this side of the pond, I'll just put a mention in here for Kinworm http://www.kinworm.com/, the only blog I've come across that lists free books not just on Amazon US but on Amazon UK as well!


www.ereaderiq.co.uk is the same as the US one but for the UK store. Not a blog but more useful than one in my opinion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

omadonna said:


> I know, I shouldn't be complaining about how to find free books on Amazon, since they are, after all, FREE. But I think there must be a better way than I am using. When I go to the Kindle Store and search for "free books", there are more than 46,000 (Amazon says). I look through what is on the first page, then the second, and so on. If I must log off and come back later and wish to search again, I must start at exactly the same place I started the first time. I can not advance more than a couple of pages. Do you see what I mean? If I looked through, say, 43 pages the first time, I'd like to start at page 44, but instead I must click on page 1, page 2, page 3,.....until I get to page 44. Am I missing something? Is there a better way?


I'll add the Book Lover's Link Threadipedia at the top of the Book Corner--

it has links to free books, including the ones that strip out the public domain books out of Amazon...

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

history_lover said:


> www.ereaderiq.co.uk is the same as the US one but for the UK store. Not a blog but more useful than one in my opinion.


Well spotted, I hadn't seen that site. Many thanks!


----------

